# My 2019 Uber Stats



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Hello Friends:

Its been a while. I hope everyone is doing great and staying away from been screwed by Uber and its evil step sibling.

In fiscal year 2019, I made approximately $21, 000 working with Uber. Uber took approximately 7000 and roughly 14000 was paid to me. Out of this 14, 000, I paid around 2100 in gas ( I drive a V6 SUV and I mostly do XL runs). Another 240 for oil change, 500 for new tires and 1200 for meals. I have a repair bill from the dealership of around 6500 directly linked to driving so many miles. The remaining balance is 3460. The other data that counts are: 17800 miles driven in 9 months, 1430 trips completed.

21000 gross

14000 net

7000 Paid to Uber

Tires - 500

Repairs -6500

Fuel - 2100

Oil change - 240

Meals - 1200

March, April, May, July, Aug, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec

17800 miles

1430 trips completed.

Remaining funds: 3460 (this is excluding depreciation)

New Year's resolution is to find another side gig that is actually a win - win. In 2020, I have driven very sparingly but the Uber emails won't stop. They want to know:

I didn't make enough money 
I can't fit it into my schedule 
I had problems with the car I was driving 
I'm on vacation 
I had issues with my account

I didn't feel safe









Wanted to write Dara back and say FU.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You’d be better off watching television as a side gig.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> You'd be better off watching television as a side gig.


I agree.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Riley3262019 said:


> 17800 miles





Riley3262019 said:


> I have a repair bill from the dealership of around 6500 directly linked to driving so many miles.


17k miles isn't that many. I'd be more pissed at the stealership than uber. What kind of suv did you get suckered into buying that need 6500 in repairs in what amounts to slightly more than the break in miles?

Tell us a PSA consumer warning



Riley3262019 said:


> Meals - 1200


Come on, you can't blame this one uber.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Riley3262019 said:


> Hello Friends:
> 
> Its been a while. I hope everyone is doing great and staying away from been screwed by Uber and its evil step sibling.
> 
> ...


Or maybe learn to do some of your maintenance yourself and stop paying dealer repair rates.... Just saying...


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> 17k miles isn't that many. I'd be more pissed at the stealership than uber. What kind of suv did you get suckered into buying that need 6500 in repairs in what amounts to slightly more than the break in miles?
> 
> Tell us a PSA consumer warning
> 
> Come on, you can't blame this one uber. Its part of the cost of doing business.





Dekero said:


> Or maybe learn to do some of your maintenance yourself and stop paying dealer repair rates.... Just saying...


Perhaps I should.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

This gig is russian roulette for anyone who cant fix their own car.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> This gig is russian roulette for anyone who cant fix their own car.


What's this..... Oh shyt we agree on something... I'm going inside.... Cuz the sky must be falling....


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

So you don’t eat if you don’t Uber?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

A couple of comments

Given the mileage you can get out of today’s cars. 17800 miles is only about 6% of what I expect to get out of my 6 cyl suv It’s unlikely that you will spend $6500 on repairs every 17800 miles

same thing with tires. At 18000 miles a year I’d expect to get 3 or 4 years out of a set of new tires

meals are not a rideshare expense.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

oldfart said:


> A couple of comments
> 
> Given the mileage you can get out of today's cars. 17800 miles is only about 6% of what I expect to get out of my 6 cyl suv It's unlikely that you will spend $6500 on repairs every 17800 miles
> 
> ...


Some people try way too hard to complain about uber. It's not that difficult to find legitimate things uber does to complain about, if one has to make shit up, they have bigger issues than uber.


----------



## PingMe305 (Oct 2, 2019)

Idk what your driving, I’ve had a Chevy Malibu I been ridesharing with 3 years put 90k + miles(not all from ridesharing)I’ve only spent just about 5k in maintaining it. That’s with new transmission,tires,brakes, front suspension. Need to look into a new vehicle or Gig. This one isn’t for you unfortunately.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> So you don't eat if you don't Uber?


If I am driving more than 4 hours, then the 5 dollar sandwich is a business related expense.



oldfart said:


> A couple of comments
> 
> Given the mileage you can get out of today's cars. 17800 miles is only about 6% of what I expect to get out of my 6 cyl suv It's unlikely that you will spend $6500 on repairs every 17800 miles
> 
> ...


I have given my own stats. Kindly share yours and lets see if you are actually making a profit or slaving for Uber.



Boca Ratman said:


> Some people try way too hard to complain about uber. It's not that difficult to find legitimate things uber does to complain about, if one has to make shit up, they have bigger issues than uber.


Again, this is about speaking one's own truth. As I stated to another commentator, why don't you share yours and prove you are actually profitable. It is not enough to insinuate that I made it up.



PingMe305 said:


> Idk what your driving, I've had a Chevy Malibu I been ridesharing with 3 years put 90k + miles(not all from ridesharing)I've only spent just about 5k in maintaining it. That's with new transmission,tires,brakes, front suspension. Need to look into a new vehicle or Gig. This one isn't for you unfortunately.


I agree, this gig isn't for me. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Riley3262019 said:


> If I am driving more than 4 hours, then the 5 dollar sandwich is a business related expense.
> 
> 
> I have given my own stats. Kindly share yours and lets see if you are actually making a profit or slaving for Uber.
> ...


If the dealer charaged you 6500 for those repairs, it means you probably could have done them yourself for 650. They overcharge for parts, and their labor rates are through the roof.

You had some bad luck and were unprepared to handle them in a cost efficient way.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Riley3262019 said:


> Hello Friends:
> 
> Its been a while. I hope everyone is doing great and staying away from been screwed by Uber and its evil step sibling.
> 
> ...


Looks to me like you are driving
too much of a vehicle that needed a repair in a not so good market. 
Unfortunately you haven't paid your taxes yet either...


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Riley3262019 said:


> Hello Friends:
> 
> Its been a while. I hope everyone is doing great and staying away from been screwed by Uber and its evil step sibling.
> 
> ...


Meals are not a deduction for rideshare


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Riley3262019 said:


> If I am driving more than 4 hours, then the 5 dollar sandwich is a business related expense.
> 
> 
> I have given my own stats. Kindly share yours and lets see if you are actually making a profit or slaving for Uber.
> .


regarding that $5 sandwich.... no it's not a business expense

my truth

150000 rideshare miles in 24 months

$100000 net after Uber's share
$20000 gas
$7000 maintenance and repairs (includes oil, brakes, tires, front struts, and a preemptive new water pump, oil pump, timing chain, guides and seals) 
$10000 insurance

EBTIDA = $63000. (31500/yr)


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Ouch. You're doing it wrong :confusion: Those numbers are pretty painful.

58495 gross

37426 net

21069 Paid to Uber/Lyft

Tires - 439

Repairs - 629

Fuel - 6415

Oil change (and other maintenance) – 686

Meals – N/A

Depreciation, according to KBB, ~1300 (182K -> 244K)

61800 miles

3390 trips completed.

Remaining funds: 27957 

Granted, at 35-40 hours per week I'm scratching about $14 an hour 😑


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

oldfart said:


> $10000 insurance


Misleading, as usual.

Would you care to explain the $10,000 insurance? ($5,000 per year)

Would you care to identify how much of the alleged $100,000 revenue was "off App"?

(I don't even want to start about your misuse of EBTIDA = $63000. (31500/yr). EBTIDA does not mean PROFIT!!!!)


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> 17k miles isn't that many. I'd be more pissed at the stealership than uber. What kind of suv did you get suckered into buying that need 6500 in repairs in what amounts to slightly more than the break in miles?
> 
> Tell us a PSA consumer warning
> 
> Come on, you can't blame this one uber.


And then people blame Uber for being poor. &#129300;&#128561;&#128580;


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

oldfart said:


> A couple of comments
> 
> Given the mileage you can get out of today's cars. 17800 miles is only about 6% of what I expect to get out of my 6 cyl suv It's unlikely that you will spend $6500 on repairs every 17800 miles
> 
> ...


If you have what amounts to a major repair in less than 20,000 miles that is a big deal. 
Warranty for drive train on new is 50,000.
So was this a used vehicle perhaps or one already out of the 5 yrs 50000 miles period?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> And then people blame Uber for being poor. &#129300;&#128561;&#128580;


Its ubers fault I have a mortgage payment, and a direct TV bill! Fing bastards


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

oldfart said:


> regarding that $5 sandwich.... no it's not a business expense
> 
> my truth
> 
> ...


I appreciate that you shared your numbers. After a careful analysis, I don't see how this was a profitable business - considering - these are two year cumulative numbers. My argument is that for all your hard work, Uber's cut shouldn't have exceeded 15 percent and the rates should not be a race to the bottom.



losiglow said:


> Ouch. You're doing it wrong :confusion: Those numbers are pretty painful.
> 
> 58495 gross
> 
> ...


If you work full time as it seems that you did, I can factor in your freedom to drive or not drive as an incentive that can be monetized and agree that you didn't do too bad. Not really profitable but still okay. And that is assuming you are working 40 hrs a week and getting two days off.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If you have what amounts to a major repair in less than 20,000 miles that is a big deal.
> Warranty for drive train on new is 50,000.
> So was this a used vehicle perhaps or one already out of the 5 yrs 50000 miles period?


It is a used Toyota, however, the miles did contributed to the high repair bill.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

UberProphet? said:


> Misleading, as usual.
> 
> Would you care to explain the $10,000 insurance? ($5,000 per year)
> 
> ...


about the insurance, Its a commercial policy and its actually closer to $12000,($6000/yr) but I was paying $1000 a year before So I only reported the difference

I bought that commercial insurance policy so I could get the local "vehicle for hire permit" and do off app rides legally, $bout 20% of my income is from these off app rides

Its not EBTIDA. I transposed 2 of the letters

https://www.investopedia.com/terms/e/ebitda.asp 
*What Is Earnings Before Interest, Taxes, Depreciation, and Amortization - EBITDA?*
EBITDA, or earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation, and amortization, is a measure of a company's overall financial performance and is used as an alternative to simple earnings or net income in some circumstances. EBITDA, however, can be misleading because it strips out the cost of capital investments like property, plant, and equipment.

This metric also excludes expenses associated with debt by adding back interest expense and taxes to earnings. Nonetheless, it is a more precise measure of corporate performance since it is able to show earnings before the influence of accounting and financial deductions.

Simply put, EBITDA is a measure of profitability.

The only number thats a little squirrely is $2200 of the repairs and maintenance it should really be added to my basis and depreciated, but I dont do depreciation I owned the car before I started rideshare. Im 73 years old and dont intend to replace it
It dosent matter whether its me or the car.....when one of us dies the car will not be replaced

My Ford Explorer engine has a "fatal flaw" if the water pump fails it can leak into the oil sump and cause a complete engine failure I did a preemptive repair. In the aviation field many components are removed and replaced because of high time use or flight safety reasons obviously.I think It make sense to do the same for a high mileage car i.e. replace an alternator or fuel pump before it fails .I replaced the water pump, before it failed and as long as the whole front of the engine was opened up, I replaced the timing chain, oil pump and front crankshaft seal too, I borrowed the money from my maintenance and repair account and I will repay it over the next year

so where were you mislead? I gave you my actual numbers, income less expenses


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

oldfart said:


> about the insurance, Its a commercial policy and its actually closer to $12000,($6000/yr) but I was paying $1000 a year before So I only reported the difference
> 
> I bought that commercial insurance policy so I could get the local "vehicle for hire permit" and do off app rides legally, $bout 20% of my income is from these off app rides
> 
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Riley3262019 said:


> I appreciate that you shared your numbers. After a careful analysis, I don't see how this was a profitable business - considering - these are two year cumulative numbers. My argument is that for all your hard work, Uber's cut shouldn't have exceeded 15 percent and the rates should not be a race to the bottom.
> 
> 
> If you work full time as it seems that you did, I can factor in your freedom to drive or not drive as an incentive that can be monetized and agree that you didn't do too bad. Not really profitable but still okay. And that is assuming you are working 40 hrs a week and getting two days off.


I dont work at all, I drive a car.. But I am out a lot more than 40 hours,,, and I dont think about profits,,, Cash flow is my only concern

I started two years ago with a car and $40000, at the rate I was spending , it would have been gone (the money and the car) in about 18 months, Here we are 26 months later and I still have the car, and I bought another car, and Ive been spending the same amount of money each month and ought to be able to continue doing that for the next 6 years when the car ages out of uber. Ill age out too...Ill be 80 in 2026

So you are Exactly right, the "business" is not profitable In fact Im operating at a loss...I paid out all my earnings and some of my savings to the one "employee" (me) and I spent the rest of my savings on another car I started this thing with a car and $40000 in the bank Now I have 2 cars and and nothing in the bank.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Riley3262019 said:


> If I am driving more than 4 hours, then the 5 dollar sandwich is a business related expense.


No it's not. And that's according to the IRS. Hope you're not trying to deduct it on your taxes.

Actually even if you drove a lot more hours it's not. It depends on how far you are from home and if you need to stay somewhere overnight etc.

Heck, your argument doesn't even make sense. In my "real" job I'm there 9-10 hours. My meals there aren't a business expense.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Riley3262019 said:


> If I am driving more than 4 hours, then the 5 dollar sandwich is a business related expense.


wow, where did you get that from?


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No it's not. And that's according to the IRS. Hope you're not trying to deduct it on your taxes.
> 
> Actually even if you drove a lot more hours it's not. It depends on how far you are from home and if you need to stay somewhere overnight etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Its ubers fault I have a mortgage payment, and a direct TV bill! Fing bastards


You have direct tv?!



Riley3262019 said:


> The only good thing with ride share is that it actually reduces my taxes. It subsidizes my main job because of the loss incurred with Uber. So yes, I deduct whatever I can.


I finally know why pple say backwards logic.

coulda at least said that the food was for your passengers or you broke bread with em.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

oldfart said:


> Simply put, EBITDA is a measure of profitability.


https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/12/cha...ming-because-of-too-much-wretched-excess.html
To quote Mr. Munger

*'Bulls--- earnings'*
To make his point about excess, Munger cited the proliferation of EBITDA as a fake profit metric. "I don't like when investment bankers talk about EBITDA, which I call bulls--- earnings," he said.
"It's ridiculous," Munger said, noting EBITDA - which is short for earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization - does not accurately reflect how much money a company makes, unlike traditional earnings. "Think of the basic intellectual dishonesty that comes when you start talking about adjusted EBITDA. You're almost announcing you're a flake."


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

UberProphet? said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/12/cha...ming-because-of-too-much-wretched-excess.html
> To quote Mr. Munger
> 
> *'Bulls--- earnings'*
> ...


if you insist I'll taxes, interest amortization and depreciation

taxes $0
Interest $0
Amortization $0
Depreciation $0

The only reason I posted my numbers is because someone here asked for them.... I wanted to be honest and transparent about what I posted so I qualified my response by saying I didn't consider taxes, interest, depreciation or amortization

I don't know how Munger calculates earnings except to say he evaluate earnings as a buyer of a company. The investment bankers he is criticizing evaluate earnings from a sellers point of view

I am neither buying or selling so I don't worry too much about accepted accounting principles As I have said in another post, All I care about is cash flow


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Instead of finding a gig, get a JOB


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

PingMe305 said:


> Idk what your driving, I've had a Chevy Malibu I been ridesharing with 3 years put 90k + miles(not all from ridesharing)I've only spent just about 5k in maintaining it. That's with new transmission,tires,brakes, front suspension. Need to look into a new vehicle or Gig. This one isn't for you unfortunately.


Brother your post is an advertisement to buy Honda or Toyota. Only $5k he says &#128514;


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Smell My Finger said:


> Instead of finding a gig, get a JOB


I actually do and it pays well. The reason I haven't been ride sharing frequently in the new year. Curiously, Uber won't leave me alone, for a supposed technology company, they constantly barrage my inbox with messages asking why I haven't been driving lately. And I mean constantly. It is obvious, ride share P2P business benefits Uber executives more than it benefits the ride share partners. Otherwise, why bother to constantly harass someone that decides to drive sparingly on the platform?

I must give it to Travis and his co - travelers, he had a light bulb moment, built the app and spent a ton of VC funds on marketing so that the rest of us can drive people around dirt cheap at no cost to Uber except business insurance which Uber is mandated to carry regardless. In the process, Travis skims off money in the form of booking and service fees from each and every single partner. Last year, I paid almost 7000 USD to Uber as a part time ride share partner. I can only imagine what the full timers must have paid. Every single partner! Just imagine that. For connecting me with the rider, Uber does not deserve almost 40 percent of my earnings. Finally, I will say that this does not happen in any other industry. If you know one, please kindly inform the rest of us.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Real Estate Agents pay their brokers anywhere between 10% and 50% of gross commissions


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Riley3262019 said:


> Hello Friends:
> 
> Its been a while. I hope everyone is doing great and staying away from been screwed by Uber and its evil step sibling.
> 
> ...


$1200 for eating. Explain to us how you go without eating unless you're driving for Uber. I could use a few tips on this. Also,the $6500 in repairs could buy a good used car.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Real Estate Agents pay their brokers anywhere between 10% and 50% of gross commissions


The commissions are decent given the size of the asset. Besides, the brokers don't own the asset. 


Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> $1200 for eating. Explain to us how you go without eating unless you're driving for Uber. I could use a few tips on this. Also,the $6500 in repairs could buy a good used car.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I must confess. I deduct the meals on my taxes. Even if I add it back to my totals, I am still losing money with Uber.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Riley3262019 said:


> The commissions are decent given the size of the asset. Besides, the brokers don't own the asset.


We pay Uber for the customers, for marketing and for advertising, for insurance and for handling the money. We provide the labor and the car
Yes I think we pay too much for those services. The point is that I thought the same thing about my real estate broker. In any case I admit it's a bad analogy. But your question is a bad question it makes no sense to compare one industry to another to determine if our "pay" is fair.

So, instead of comparing one industry with another, 
Let's look at it from a drivers point of view

in your company your drivers provide the labor and you pay for everything else

In my rideshare business I provide the labor and the car and Uber pays for everything else. The difference is the car

The question is; Who makes more, your drivers or Uber drivers?

I can't speak for all drivers but in my case I pay Uber about 1/3, expenses for my car run about 1/3 and I keep about 1/3

my question for you is.... do your drivers make more or less than 1/3 of the ride?


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

oldfart said:


> regarding that $5 sandwich.... no it's not a business expense
> 
> my truth
> 
> ...


Youre paying 10k for insurance?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Hardtime said:


> Youre paying 10k for insurance?





oldfart said:


> about the insurance, Its a commercial policy and its actually closer to $12000,($6000/yr) but I was paying $1000 a year before So I only reported the difference
> 
> I bought that commercial insurance policy so I could get the local "vehicle for hire permit" and do off app rides legally, $bout 20% of my income is from these off app rides


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

oldfart said:


> We pay Uber for the customers, for marketing and for advertising, for insurance and for handling the money. We provide the labor and the car
> Yes I think we pay too much for those services. The point is that I thought the same thing about my real estate broker. In any case I admit it's a bad analogy. But your question is a bad question it makes no sense to compare one industry to another to determine if our "pay" is fair.
> 
> So, instead of comparing one industry with another,
> ...


Please note that Uber is just a cab service with a twist. At its core, Uber technologies Inc is gaming the system and in many jurisdictions, the game is up. Lagos, Nigeria just slapped about 300 USD annual permit fee on each driver. The thing is, even with the 1/3 of the money that you claimed as residual funds, you are still losing money. All you have to do is list every single expense (this of course, includes time spent driving/effort, car depreciation and other hidden expenses). I do not disagree that Uber pays other business associated costs but because of the scale involved, the cost per driver will be so minuscule. Their biggest cost is the insurance and I posit that this is so because they are not operating as a true tech companies. If the drivers are truly independent, rideshare liability will be high on the part of the driver not Uber - but you and I know the true state of things.

Now, point of correction. You had an issue when I stated that Uber's unethical business practice doesn't happen elsewhere. So let me break it down. If you built an app for plumbers because there is a huge demand for plumbing work across the country, would you unilaterally fix the service fee and take whatever you want (in this case up to 40 or more percent) simply because you pay for the marketing and are required to carry a business license? The answer here is obvious. The reason why Uber is doing this is because it is weaponizing poverty. If many of us aren't desperate for some extra funds, we wouldn't even touch Uber by a mile.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Hardtime said:


> Youre paying 10k for insurance?


That's two years,

actually it's a little more than that, but who's counting



Riley3262019 said:


> Please note that Uber is just a cab service with a twist.
> 
> At its core, Uber technologies Inc is gaming the system and in many jurisdictions, the game is up. Lagos, Nigeria just slapped about 300 USD annual permit fee on each driver.
> 
> ...


is Uber a cab service?
sure if you say so... the cab company that services RSW airport pays its drivers 50% of the fare less car washes and gas and their drivers are not employees

In Nigeria a permit costs $300. I don't live or work in Nigeria. I live and work in Lee county Florida the "vehicle for hire permits are free for old folks like me

I do account for every expense I take out money each month from the business for my time as if I was an employee. I take all the money that's left after expenses As a result the business doesn't make money or lose money.

I do agree that most of us are desperate for money.

regarding Ethics.
Ethics don't enter into what I do at all. As long as I can make a little money (all that I need) and as long as I don't violate my own ethical standards I sleep well at night. I don't care what you do or what Uber does


----------

